# Yaks in the modern world



## delyaks (Oct 8, 2008)

YAKS!! My family raises about 150 of these super intelligent animals. I love it. For those that want to get cattle, but don't want the hassle, here you go. 

Yaks are the best when it comes to being mothers... Really the whole herd is. They don't like intruders; dogs, bears, mountain lions, you get my drift. They are all about the "circle the wagon" types. LOL Plus no late night calf pulling. These animals do the birthing themselves. 

For those that what to be sustainable; Yaks are the better bet. They are browsers and will eat anything that's not toxic to their health. They eat less than commercial cattle and you can put more yaks in an pasture per acre than commercial cattle.

Plus and here is the big one. Yaks make great beef. Not only is the favor out of this world, it's healthier for you. 

I want to know what you the people think of Yaks.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been looking with interest at yaks lately, but I don't know a single thing about them. It looks like they're not as big as I originally thought. Do you think they're about the size of a Jersey cow? This may be a very silly question, but can you milk them?

Thanks!
April


----------



## Organic Cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

How about heat? Do they tolerate SE TX heat and humidity?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not sure they can tolerate Texas heat. From what I could drum up on the web, they are a colder climate animal. I also found that they are not regular calvers as beef are. It also said they normally breed in September. Maybe they're somewhat like a deer or Elk. Here's a link I found. 
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/other/YAK/


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

I would love to get some yaks!! I am selling my percheron draft horses but would really like to have some draft animals around, some that maybe eat less than a 2000 lb mouth. Could you use a pair of breeding heifers as a team of oxen for light work? Would it stain them to much to have a calf by there side and still go out and skid a few smaller trees? I am very interested in yaks, how much would a pair of 5 day old royal heifers be do you think?


----------



## delyaks (Oct 8, 2008)

ok first of all. Do not change anything in your profile when posting a blog. I couldn't get on for ever. 

Yes, yaks are smaller in size and take longer to reach their full size. No, they are not the same size as a jersey cow. But this animal is more disease resistant than any other cattle out there. Don't be discourage with their size, because even though it does take longer to reach full size, you cut your feed and vet bills almost in half compared to commercial cattle.

I know of a yak breeder in Fort Worth TX. They do ok, but yaks are very much a cooler climate animal. The upside to this is, you can get a cross that will tolerate the heat better and will have the same meat quality as a full blood yak.

We have our bull in with our cows year round and normally expect calving around July or August depending on how long the year before's warm weather lasted. 

You can use yaks as a draft animal. They make great teams. Unsure how they would do with the calf next to them when pulling. Yaks are very protective of their young. Some will allow you near them and others will not. I saw once a picture of Tibetan yaks packing with their young next to them, but again I don't have much experience in that area.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have worked with yaks in my past and I love them! I would love to have them.. but you should see DH's face everytime I mention them.
They are smart and calm and personable. They come arunning when they see you and are content just to be near you out in the field.
If anyone has the room.... I would be jealous.
But, and I am not a softy, I would have a hard time butchering such gentle beasts.
Which is odd because I can do rabbits with no problem.


----------



## delyaks (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the cuties picture of our babies eating out of a wheel barrel of the grass clippings. Every time we mow the yawn, here they come a running.
A lot of people mention to me that they just couldn't butcher those beautiful animals. I just don't feel that way. I might with this new baby I am bottle feeding right now. Most of the time, I think about the meat or what a gorgeous throw that would make. LOL I know I know, most would think of how insensitive I am, but hey, what can I say. I love the meat and I hate the cold weather here.


----------



## sengdroma (Apr 22, 2008)

We are life members of the IYAK. We love Yak. Royals being my fav and Imperials my husband. We are in Canada and they do great here.


----------



## delyaks (Oct 8, 2008)

We are also life time members of Iyak. Our focus is Goldens. The last couple of years we have been breeding for Golden Royals.


----------

